# I love Tivo :)



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Had a nice surprise this evening. Had completely forgot to set a series link or even a single recording for 'Outcasts' on BBC.
Just now I was wondering what Tivo was recording and sure enough in the suggestions I had 'Outcasts' yay!!!!

So far other than a random 'Channel 4 News' recording the suggestions have all been the sorts of things we would watch.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Indeed.. Tivo keeps reminding me I've forgotten to set series links for stuff!

The suggestions algorithm does seem better than the S1, which tended to be a bit random sometimes.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Definitely better, the discovery bar seemed to to be acting up last night.
Some programs were recommended 'because they are independent women' what???
Thing is that comment was on some really random stuff and Eastenders recommendation contained the episode description


----------



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep, even already I've been pretty impressed with the suggestions, they've all been programs I actually watch (but haven't set season passes for yet as they're only showing repeats) and one program I don't watch but always thought about trying. Only weird one has been a couple of football results shows, which is strange as I haven't set it to record or liked anything that could be considered sport related (except I guess Top Gear which might be classed as motorsport). Thumbed down on them though so hopefully that will put a stop to it!

edit - Bad luck on the recording of Outcasts though, though guess it will be an opportunity to catch up on some sleep


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

lol.... have to admit I'm yet to watch last weeks episodes of Outcasts as I wasn't all that impressed. Made it look good in the adverts, but the first 2 episodes were a bit dull.
Other half liked it though, think I had my head stuck in the laptop instead


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

For me suggestions seem to be as random as they were on the S1 ... but then again I neverf really used the suggestions on the S1 as anything other than a means to see how much free space was available for real recordings.

On the plus side for the new TiVo ... was away this weekend and noticed that there was a program on that I'd quite like to watch - went to the VM TV listings on my android phone and sent a request to my TiVo to record it which it duly did!


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

my S1 TiVo changed my life. My wife and I would sometimes be out, but be pretty confident that if we've realised a program was due to be on which we hadn't set to record, that TiVo would realise we'd want. It's hard to explain this to non-TiVo owners.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The Ba-Doops are back baby! I missed my Tivo. Now I don't have to


----------



## Qu1nt (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes indeed, it's like having an old friend back :up:


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

I love TiVo I really do but...

The guide data which was always its strength is not good at present.

So far it would have missed Glee and tonight has missed Hot in Cleveland even though it recommended it on the discovery bar. I then checked the planned shows and it would have missed Raising Hope on Friday - it thinks all these shows are repeats and there is no way to correct it other than telling it to record repeats and then you get loads!

I have also notived that the SD and HD picture quality is not as good as the SA V+ box

THe guide data is my biggest concern


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

cwaring said:


> The Ba-Doops are back baby! I missed my Tivo. Now I don't have to


Every time I watch a video of the TiVo boxes the sound effects remind me of Super Mario World on the SNES.


----------

